# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  موقع filehippo.com للبرامج المجانية فقط

## زهره التوليب

filehippo.com

هو أكبر موقع عالمي للبرامج المجانية ، الموقع لا يحتوي إلا على برامج مجانية ومفتوحة المصدر. يتميز الموقع بإحتواءه على كل تصنيفات البرامج العادية والتي يعرفها الجميع مثل ( برامج تحرير الصور - المستندات - برامج الحماية - برامج تشغيل ملفات الفيديو والصوت ) لكن كل البرامج التي لدية مجانية ويمكن تحميلها مباشرة. قد لا تكون البرامج المجانية بنفس قوة البرامج المدفوعة ولكنها تبقى خيار يفضله بعض الناس.

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

احلا اشي بالموضوع 

الصورة هاي 



شكرا زهرة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> احلا اشي بالموضوع 
> 
> الصورة هاي 
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا زهرة


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  اهلا وسهلا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة موقع حلو  

قيد التجربة

----------


## Sad Story

موقع ممتاز ومفيد شكرا  زهره

----------


## ابن الاردن

مشكوره زهره

----------


## MR.X

*
مشكورة زهرة 
موقع مميز جداااا*

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لكم جميعا  :Smile:

----------


## saleem1969

تشكر يا باشا

----------


## saleem1969

تشكر يا عم الجمال كله :Bl (14):

----------


## أم صالح 99

جزاك الله خير

----------


## غسان

رائع الموقع .. شكرا توليب

----------


## RiKA'

YA SLAAAM
Y3TEEK EL3AFYYEH

----------

